# Common, but great



## The Barbarian (Aug 31, 2012)

Argus Matchmatic, with a 35mm Sandmar lens and an Argus 35-100 finder. (with parallax correction)


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 31, 2012)

ahhhh...the old brick ; )


----------

